# 9.3 to 10.3 upgrade of DNS master server



## darthnul (Nov 21, 2016)

I'll be upgrading my DNS master server from FreeBSD 9.3 to 10.3.  Since 10.3 no longer includes BIND, should I move to the BIND 9.9 pkg before or after the OS upgrade?  Will the OS upgrade delete my existing named config directories?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2016)

darthnul said:


> Since 10.3 no longer includes BIND, should I move to the BIND 9.9 pkg before or after the OS upgrade?


I'd do it afterwards as there's a risk there's some confusion where the configuration files should end up (they need to be moved from /etc/named/ to /usr/local/etc/named/) if you install BIND from ports on 9.3. On FreeBSD 9.3 BIND (from ports) will start using the system's /etc/rc.d/named script, on FreeBSD 10.x it'll be from /usr/local/etc/rc.d/named. The scripts are slightly different and would cause a lot of confusion. 



> Will the OS upgrade delete my existing named config directories?


Yes, very likely. At the very least make sure you have a good backup of /etc/named just in case.


----------



## scottro (Nov 21, 2016)

Here's what we did.  I installed 10.x on something.  Then installed bind.  Then copied over /etc/named on one to [/file]/usr/local/etc/named[/file] on the new one. 

If I remember correctly, that is pretty much all that we had to do.  Note that this wasn't an upgrade in place, this was doing a fresh install and just copying over the config files.


----------



## kpa (Nov 21, 2016)

SirDice said:


> I'd do it afterwards as there's a risk there's some confusion where the configuration files should end up (they need to be moved from /etc/named/ to /usr/local/etc/named/) if you install BIND from ports on 9.3. On FreeBSD 9.3 BIND (from ports) will start using the system's /etc/rc.d/named script, on FreeBSD 10.x it'll be from /usr/local/etc/rc.d/named. The scripts are slightly different and would cause a lot of confusion.
> 
> 
> Yes, very likely. At the very least make sure you have a good backup of /etc/named just in case.



It really shouldn't do that, the only files that will be deleted are unmodified configuration files. All your own custom files should be left alone.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2016)

It should, yes. But for me it did remove some bits and pieces. Can't exactly remember what it was though. I moved a FreeBSD 9.3 machine using the base OS BIND to a port BIND some time ago and recently updated the whole machine to 10.3. Somewhere along the line the files got deleted. In any case, it never hurts to backup your important files beforehand.


----------



## darthnul (Nov 22, 2016)

My plan is to install BIND post upgrade.  Pre-upgrade I'll shut down named and tar the whole /etc/namedb structure and move it to /usr/local/etc/.  I've got dynamically updated domains so there's more than just config files.  I'll change a few paths in the new named.conf and hope for the best.  It's running on VMWare so worst case is I give up, restore a snapshot and try again next week.  Thanks for the help!


----------

